# Black Apocalypse by Atom - RDTA



## Chukin'Vape (5/3/17)

Im looking for two black versions - let me know asap 
The black and blue version below


----------



## Keyaam (5/3/17)

Sirvape has stock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chukin'Vape (5/3/17)

Keyaam said:


> Sirvape has stock
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope - only in silver, I did send a mail yesterday... Perhaps they could order in?


----------

